# All Amritdharis Banned From Gurdwara Sahib



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

<table><tbody><tr><td>




Forgotten Your Password?
Must Login To Share Your Views.

*$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!*

Ok! We are back from a bit of a summer break! Well this newsletter focuses on yet another controversy Sikhs find themselves in on regular basis these days!!.

Featured Topic: All Amritdharis Banned from Rochester NY Gurdwara Sahib shared by Tejwant Singh Ji Malik

In the Rozana Spokesman of June 13 S. Tarlochan Singh Dupalpur of San Jose has reported as follows;

“In the Sikh circles this news will be read with a lot of sadness that in the city of Rochester located in the New York State, a local judge has clamped a ban on the entry of all Amritdhari Sikhs into the Gurdwara of Rochester. And the tragedy of the situation is that this ban has not been clamped upon the request of any non-Sikh Society or organization. Rather this ban has been gotten clamped by the present day Clean Shaven Organizers of this Gurdwara.

Bhai Simranjit Singh and Bhai Ajit Singh related to this Gurdwara has reported that in the month of February this year, the present day Gurdwara Organizers very silently and secretly; by presenting the Gurdwara as a Private Chruch in legal papers, had gotten it declared as a private property. And then in reaction to the Sangat’s anger to such a surprise move, the Organizers filed a case in the local court complaining that” the Sikh with Turbans and Kirpans are bothering us.”

*Read Full Article*:: All Amritdharis Banned from Rochester NY Gurdwara Sahib


Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Think Discover Share Learn Evolve
Contact Us

</td></tr></tbody></table>
        <table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="tcat" colspan="2">[FONT=arial,helvetica]*Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter*[/FONT]</td></tr><tr><td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 26-Jun-2010.

Activity since 13-Jun-2010 </td></tr></tbody></table>
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    <table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="2" width="100%"><thead><tr><td class="thead">*Title:*</td><td class="thead">*Thread Starter:*</td><td class="thead">*Thread Start Date:*</td><td class="thead">*Replies:*</td><td class="thead">*Views:*</td><td class="thead">*Last Post:*</td><td class="thead">*Username:*</td></tr><tr class="tcat"><td colspan="7">*-- Threads posted most recently --*</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>From Village Carpenter to Builder of Mercedes Benz Buses-
</td><td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td><td>26-Jun-2010</td><td>1</td><td>37</td><td>13:43 PM, 26-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>138 out of 139 students of Government school fail
</td><td>Soul_jyot</td><td>26-Jun-2010</td><td>2</td><td>45</td><td>07:09 AM, 26-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>The Sai Baba Scamster (from Sikh Archives)
</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td><td>26-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>34</td><td>03:46 AM, 26-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Muslim Gang Beats Sikh Shopkeeper to Death..
</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td><td>26-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>44</td><td>03:38 AM, 26-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Cancer among the people in Punjab
</td><td>Vikram singh</td><td>26-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>27</td><td>02:30 AM, 26-Jun-2010</td><td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Is it Good or Bad ?
</td><td>Vikram singh</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>5</td><td>47</td><td>23:46 PM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Football in Sun and Shadow (Tehelka)
</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>26</td><td>22:02 PM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Kirpan-The Sword of Mercy
</td><td>Aman Singh</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>34</td><td>20:22 PM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>A Stunning Senior Moment !
</td><td>Soul_jyot</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>1</td><td>30</td><td>19:55 PM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Mammohan Singh invites Indo-Canadian lawmakers for meeting
</td><td>Soul_jyot</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>1</td><td>31</td><td>23:43 PM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Sikh family gave son away to grieving Muslim couple
</td><td>Soul_jyot</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>58</td><td>09:05 AM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>The Carvakas and Atheistic Materialism in Ancient India
</td><td>jasbirkaleka</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>3</td><td>63</td><td>13:50 PM, 26-Jun-2010</td><td>BhagatSingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Success Story (Ratanji Singh Sondhe)
</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>40</td><td>04:33 AM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Punjab minister urges PM to announce abolition of blacklist of NRI Sikh
</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>27</td><td>04:25 AM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>Keep away from Sikh religious matters, Badal tells Congress
</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td><td>25-Jun-2010</td><td>0</td><td>39</td><td>04:23 AM, 25-Jun-2010</td><td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></thead></table>
                        <table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="tcat"><td colspan="2">*STATISTICS*</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>*We have had the following activity since 13-Jun-2010*</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>120 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>190 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>616 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1"><td>3 New Polls</td></tr></tbody></table>

<hr>To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link Unsubscribe and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.

Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

